

Show HN: what do you think of our new web app, PrioritizeMyWork.com? - markchristian

Howdy, Hackers;
dustball and I just launched a new web app called Prioritize My Work ( http://prioritizemywork.com ). We've been working on it off and on for about a month, and we figured it was time to share it with the world (i.e. you guys) and see what you thought.<p>The basic pitch is that you've got a bunch of things to do and not enough time to do them all. You can use Prioritize My Work to build a todo list and then send it to your boss/client to let them arrange them, so you know what to work on first. Assuming you've got good time estimates, we even show you when you're going to run out of time, so you know what's actually going to get done.<p>We tried to model the interaction model on EtherPad a bit -- you just go there and start working. You get a URL you can copy and email or IM to people. For now, there are no user accounts to speak of.<p>So -- what do you think? Would you use this? What's it missing?
======
anigbrowl
I like it! Task nesting could be good but obviously you don't want it to get
complex and thus unintuitive. Templates might be nice too.

Also, how about 'on it...' and 'stop' buttons, so that you can track the time
spent?

------
mbenjaminsmith
I wouldn't use it personally (no boss) but I like the overall spirit of the
site. I'm kinda sick of sites presenting themselves like they're going to
change my life and/or make my brain explode. I also applaud the no-accounts
design.

One thing I would suggest is pre-formatting an email in a mailto link. Being
able to click and bring up my mail client with the link and a short note would
be cool.

------
markchristian
Clickable link: <http://prioritizemywork.com>

